# Eye Color



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Mine are green


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Green with yellow flecks in em


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for blue. I'm not really sure how to label my eye color. My drivers license says grey.

I wonder if they put eye color on drivers licenses in China & Japan -- seems like a poor identifier, when brown eyes (and black hair) describes virtually their entire population.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Mine are blue.


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

I voted *Blue*. Even though my eyes look sorta grey :stu .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

green


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Mine are blue.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Blue with yellow flecks, so when I wear green, they look green.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Green.. or blue.. or blue-green. Honestly, I don't know.. that's weird, right?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Blue


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

*GREEN*


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

Very Dark Brown


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Mine are brown.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Blue eyes.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I picked 'other' because my eye color varies: I was born with dark blue/light blue eyes that since changed varying from green/hazel, hazel and auburn for the most part, sometimes they seem to have deep blue undertones.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Brown


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine are brown surrounding the pupil then it turns a dark forest green color with yellow flecks in them. You can see this really well from close range while im facing a light source. Someone told me I look like im blind because of the color of my eyes before. :um However, If im in a poorly lit room my eyes looks very dark, pretty much black. umm...so i guess ill pick other.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Whoa lotta blues. I'm hazel.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Green. I like to think it's from my Irish heritage.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Mine are dark brown


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Green.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine very, green bluish/green


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

Hazel
yet sometimes more on the brown..

guess it depends the mood I am :stu


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_brown..._


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

Blue-Green.

:doh , I voted blue before I read the blue-green.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine are a wierd blue.


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Brown


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

light brown when dark brown specs in them so they look darker than they really are some times.


----------



## Piscean Wisdom (Mar 11, 2005)

The almost black type of brown.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Blue


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

I voted blue, because for the most part they are. But my eyes are also like mood rings, they tend to change colors to match my mood. So sometimes they will be green, and sometimes almost a hazelnut sort of color with yellow.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Hazel here


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Same shade of brown as my hair.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

blue


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

brown


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

blue-green.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Blue and some green around the pupil


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Plain old brown. :stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Green, which apparently is rarer than blue. The poll is bearing that out so far.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think blue-green is the rarest. My eyes are freaky.


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Blue!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

They're a really pretty blue-green. If there's one thing I actually like about myself, it's my eyes. 



Melusine said:


> sometimes they seem to have deep blue undertones.


That sounds SO beautiful.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

You cant look at my username and guess my eye color :lol


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

and blue regains the lead


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

I have green eyes with yellow specks in them.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Blue for me too - i want to try brown contact lenses one day, just to see, you know.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Hazel. Sometimes they look more green, sometimes they look more brown.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I have brown eyes....


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Woohoo for blue!


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Mine are green.


----------



## Tigerlily (Dec 8, 2006)

Mine are brown...dark brown, actually.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Brown, wish they were blue.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I said hazel, but if you look closely it's really a random mix of yellow, green, auburn and black. I kinda like them


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

blue/green/grey. Right now they are a weird sort of yellowish grey with like a grey outline (WTF?). My driver's license says blue I think, and I voted blue/green.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

hazel


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Mine are green.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Boring brown.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

My eyes are green. I love green eyes .


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

my eyes are brown, deep pits  :banana


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

Hazel eyes with lots of green in them; they actually look more green than hazel


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

brown


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Dark brown.

I used to think brown was boring, but now I like 'em a lot.


----------

